# Place on the Bay: has anyone heard from the interested buyer?



## michelle (Feb 12, 2007)

I take it everyone who owns Place on the Bay got the letter about the interested buyer a few months ago. If you responded, have you heard back from anyone yet?


----------



## grest (Feb 17, 2007)

I see that you never got a response...I never heard anything, and really never expected to.  Somehow this just didn't seem quite right.
Connie


----------

